# Insulator Topper



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Here is a piece of Ash I installed with an Telegraph Insulator Topper -- very simple, something you could use around the yard!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I like it. Also, it would make a pretty good "bonker" if attacked by a big dog or a bobcat while hiking.

How is it attached?

When you added insulator sections, I assume the sections screw together. Was it a challenge to "square" the stick ends, when such a stick isn't perfectly straight?

Nice work.

Oh, almost forgot, when they throw you in the hoosegow, you could get over the electric fence!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CAS said:


> I like it. Also, it would make a pretty good "bonker" if attacked by a big dog or a bobcat while hiking.
> 
> How is it attached?
> 
> ...


Thanks CAS! It's all stick except for the insulator at the top -- I made threads in the wood, screwed and epoxied.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Cool, unique stick. Great idea on threading it onto the wood. I remember having some of those isulators when I was a kid and

remember them having glass threading inside the hole.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks Sean!


----------

